# Closer



## pez (May 10, 2010)

Mu Rhodo bush has bloomed again, and here's a series of closer-in shots...

This one isn't macro (DA70mm Ltd):






DA35mm Macro Ltd





DA100mm Macro + Pentax close-up Lens #1





That last one was an experiment just to see what a "close-up lens" would do on a macro. The DOF @f11 is _extremely_ narrow...


----------



## Shooter1 (May 10, 2010)

Are you using a tripod for these shots?


----------



## pez (May 10, 2010)

Yes, tripod, outdoors in some shade.


----------



## pez (May 12, 2010)

Here's a couple more with the 100mm:


----------

